# How do i pay import duties and taxes



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

How do i find out how much import duties and taxes i have to pay when importing $500 worth of heat press vinyl from taiwan?


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

It is better to ring up your custom office in your country.


----------



## Buttsup Duck (Oct 6, 2008)

Leave this to the professionals - the brokers. UPS Freight is a wonderful resource and can help you out with all the import duties and taxes. Have detailed information for them to correctly classify the merchandise and they make it a breeze by including it with the freight charges.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I appreciate your response. I took care of this already, and fedex just made me pay the fees once it was delivered. Thanks


----------

